# The Wii: Good buy?



## Xaerun (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, so I'm a gamer and all, and I've noticed this shiny little gem called SSBB. I have actually considered buying a Wii just to play it, then my rational self kicked in. Are there enough games that interest to justify the purpose?

I currently play and enjoy:


WoW
Kingdom Hearts 1+2
GTA4
COD4
Counterstrike: Source
Half-Life 2
I also loved SSM, and I liked Ocarina of Time. Opinions, both regarding and disregarding this information?

*EDIT*
Games I have played and enjoyed in the past:


WC3
Diablo 1+2
Sonic Advance 2+3 on GBA
The Mario series
(I kinda liked MarioParty, but meh. Not great.)
Resident Evil
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Outcast and Academy
I admit, I liked Pokemon.
I also looooove co-op moreso than versus.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Brawl is the best game out for the wii, but it really depends on the gamer. I bet you'll like The Legend of Zelda: TP, Metriod Prime 3, and Resident evil: UC. Im actually waiting for Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world. (It comes out Nov. 18th) -I voted yes, Considering what you've written.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2008)

To be honest, the Wii is an awesome console that has so much potential and yet very few gems shine from the rough in terms of its game library. It hardly seems a good idea at all to buy a console for one game (and one game which is mostly a party game, like most great Wii games save those few single-player ones like Mario Galaxy and Twilight Princess).

I was thrilled to have my Wii; I bought WarioWare, Mario Party 8, Resident Evil (the rail shooter), Mario Galaxy, and a couple of others. But honestly, not many of them had replay value, and most of them were party games.

After a while, the Wii kind of just sat there. So, one hungry night, I pawned it all to get money to eat a nice restaurant. I miss my Wii, but I honestly can't say I'd be using it right now. The same seems to go for the other Wii owners I know - It's a novelty, a party thing. There are, unfortunately, not many killer apps out there for it.

Take from that what you will - I voted Other.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 7, 2008)

Runefox said:


> To be honest, the Wii is an awesome console that has so much potential and yet very few gems shine from the rough in terms of its game library. It hardly seems a good idea at all to buy a console for one game (and one game which is mostly a party game, like most great Wii games save those few single-player ones like Mario Galaxy and Twilight Princess).
> 
> I was thrilled to have my Wii; I bought WarioWare, Mario Party 8, Resident Evil (the rail shooter), Mario Galaxy, and a couple of others. But honestly, not many of them had replay value, and most of them were party games.
> 
> ...


 
Runefox is right it is a very party based system. But Wifi helps too, the downside to that is finding friend codes.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd love to buy one, but they are so expensive.  Whenever I am at my cousins, I play it all the time.  Fuck, now I wanna play Mario Kart.


----------



## Quaidis (Sep 8, 2008)

The Wii is a good investment.  It has a lot going for it.  And believe it or not, there are many games on it that aren't party games.  I mean,  yes there are indeed party games, but it's not the only thing on the console.  

Aside from what was mentioned, you can also look into SuperPaperMario (or PM: Thousand year door, which is just as good or better), No More Heroes, a handful of the sports games out there, ExciteTruck (surprisingly entertaining), One Piece: Unlimited Adventure (treasure hunt game, also surprisingly good), the lego movie games, Zack and Wiki, as well as a handful of others out there I can't remember off the top of my head.  On top of this, if you invest in a GC memory card and controller, you can play gamecube games you missed out on (Skies of Arcadia and Tales of Symphonia 1 are great, as is OOT, which you mentioned).  Or you could get the wifi connection and download a few directly onto the Wii.  

Now, if your top interest in gaming is first person shooters, I will have to admit that there aren't many on the Wii at the moment (Metroid Prime 3 is the best of them).  If that's the case, stick with a 360 or get games exclusively for the computer.  

However a Wii + a computer is a good combo to have, as you can have a whole affordable assortment of games to pick up and fool with at any given notice.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 8, 2008)

Runefox said:


> To be honest, the Wii is an awesome console that has so much potential and yet very few gems shine from the rough in terms of its game library. It hardly seems a good idea at all to buy a console for one game (and one game which is mostly a party game, like most great Wii games save those few single-player ones like Mario Galaxy and Twilight Princess).
> 
> I was thrilled to have my Wii; I bought WarioWare, Mario Party 8, Resident Evil (the rail shooter), Mario Galaxy, and a couple of others. But honestly, not many of them had replay value, and most of them were party games.
> 
> ...



This is what worries me. I don't want a console that I play for a while, and then think "Yeah, well... I don't *really* want this..." and throw it out. I currently own a PS3, and can't see it dropping away in the near future, even if it is just a Blu-ray player. 

The Wii game library, as the mighty Yahtzee puts it - "A cavalcade of mediocrity"?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 8, 2008)

> Aside from what was mentioned, you can also look into SuperPaperMario (or PM: Thousand year door, which is just as good or better), No More Heroes, a handful of the sports games out there, ExciteTruck (surprisingly entertaining), One Piece: Unlimited Adventure (treasure hunt game, also surprisingly good), the lego movie games, Zack and Wiki, as well as a handful of others out there I can't remember off the top of my head. On top of this, if you invest in a GC memory card and controller, you can play gamecube games you missed out on (Skies of Arcadia and Tales of Symphonia 1 are great, as is OOT, which you mentioned). Or you could get the wifi connection and download a few directly onto the Wii.


Paper Mario are RPG's (or so I'm told), No More Heroes is one of the excellent Wii games, sports games can be found on any console, no comment on One Piece, never played Zack and Wiki, and the rest is Gamecube games. ... It's a little disheartening that these come up as a reason to buy a Wii this far into its life span, and that's where my argument comes in.

It's not as though the Wii is a bad console, but it's just got a whole lot of fodder games and a few really good ones that sorely lack polish and replayability (such as the RPG's mentioned). Wii Sports is honestly one of the best games currently available as far as I'm concerned. I spent more time having fun with Wii Sports than any other Wii game, and I can't see me playing most of the others out there.

I'll admit, I totally forgot about Metroid Prime, but to that end, it's another one of the gems. Every time I walk into EB Games or Wal-Mart and look at the Wii selection, there's not a whole lot that I can pick out that I'd really like to play.

My recommendation before you purchase a Wii is to look for other games that you'd want to play. Spend some time at a store and browse their selection, take some time and read some reviews on those games you find interesting, and if all goes well, you might be sold on it. You are obviously a different person than I am, and while you have similar taste in video games, you may have differing tastes there, too.


----------



## kitetsu (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't forget to save up on your Virtual Console points.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I say get it but it's just my opinion just like everyone else's opinions are theirs, if you feel you should get it for a long term thing or a short term thing, get it, if not, then pass it by for now until you feel differently at a later date or not.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 8, 2008)

It really is up to you, but I have no regrets buying it. The interface, virtual console, the interface, FREE ONLINE GAMING, and internet. Hell, I'm using it to write this response!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 8, 2008)

i like my wii, but i don't play it any more. i think i logged in like 5 weeks worth of time for SSBB alone. but yea if you don't OD on games its a great buy.

But the Nintendo DS + R4 chip = Winner
thats a set that is really worth the money


----------



## mikewolfskin (Sep 8, 2008)

I voted get it.

In truth it all comes down to how much you love Nintendo. Sense the Nintendo 64 generation third party games for the most large part have been lacing in support or quality more and more as the generation pass by.

If you look into for Nintendo first party games your for a treat, but you looking for sold third party quality look towards the Microsoft Xbox 360 this generation.

What is good on Wii?   _The Legend of __Zelda__ The __Twilight Princess, Metroid Prime_  _[FONT=&quot] 3 Corruption, Super Smash Brother Brawl and Super Mario Galxy.

It all comes down to meay console you what to own and what type of games you wish to play. I have both Wii and Xbox 360, One keeps me busy when one collcts dust, and they filp around thurow the year for me. 

What I don't recommend is PS3 in any ways shape or forum Sony is just sucking this generation.  
[/FONT]_


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 8, 2008)

mikewolfskin said:


> I voted get it.
> 
> In truth it all comes down to how much you love Nintendo. Sense the Nintendo 64 generation third party games for the most large part have been lacing in support or quality more and more as the generation pass by.
> 
> ...



Heh, funny you should say that. The only console I own right now is a PS3, and love it. Free online play? Hells yeah. But I get your point.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say get it, while there isn't a huge library of good games there's a few out there worth getting, but I kind of suggest buying used if possible.


----------



## mikewolfskin (Sep 8, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Heh, funny you should say that. The only console I own right now is a PS3, and love it. Free online play? Hells yeah. But I get your point.



Well as hardware device it's rather nice, but coming from a RPG loving side I'm real disappointed. Don't mind me Thu I kind of have a Sony hating side because they don't repair there broken consoles ever. 

Metal Gear Sold 4 and Disgaea 3 are a step in the right direction. There is also the fact HD DVD is dead and Blue Ray is picking up steam. I think the price holds it back still. In the end I get more enjoyment from Xbox 360 because of the RPG games.

I'll also add this year is a bad year in games for Nintendo, but I get the idea next year will something spicily neat.


----------



## Darkou (Sep 8, 2008)

If i were you i wouldn't buy the wii.
I don't think that games will be at your liking considering what you play.

I loved nintendo and got all their consoles and well-known games etc, but since the DS and the Wii, i fear the future of nintendo...

Too many low level (i mean gadget and uber kiddish) games and stuff like that to my tastes.
I barely play SSBB even though i LOVED the two previous ones.

So, if your intuition is telling you to give a try at the wii, buy a used one and stuff =)


----------



## Kyra (Sep 8, 2008)

the first person shooters are a load of crap on wii only consider buying if you like platformers really


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 8, 2008)

Buy it if you enjoy classic games. Actually, buy it before someone brings out the Hypno Toad!


----------



## Aurali (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude. I bought the wii a week ago.. I can't put it down..  I'm  saving up quite a bit to expand my library in the near future... cause I waaaant them o.o;


----------



## mikewolfskin (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyra said:


> the first person shooters are a load of crap on wii only consider buying if you like platformers really




This is not quint right, while many of the games do suck in controls on First Person shooters that's because of the same old disrespect third party's have given in efforts to the console sense the Nintendo 64 days.

First Party Games like Nintendo Retro Studios Metroid Prime 3 corruption where enhanced in amazing gameplay controls because of the Wii Remote. This more then proves my point above Third Part are not giving there best efforts and Nintendo first Party's are.

There is also more action/Adventure games that are enjoyable on Wii then Platformers.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a very, very, very, very good secondary system. If you have 360, or even a PS3, your pretty much set. But you need to keep in mind that the type of games you may like also may not show up on it.

As you largely like FPS's and a MMORPG, your PC would very likely be the formost gaming platform for you, so if you get a Wii, keep in mind the games that are out for it now and the games that are coming. Remember it's a Nintendo system formost and utmost and that will be the biggest factor in the games released on it. If you don't like typical Nintendo offerings, stay away. If you do, then buy one, but keep in mind that Nintendo's offerings will be the strongest games on the system, more often then not.

It's also not a 'blood, guts and grit' system (Save for No More Heroes and Madworld) so if you live by 'mature' titles, you will be let down.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 8, 2008)

Get an XBox 360 instead.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 8, 2008)

Wii is better than a 360 (unless you want to play Halo.) but not as cool as PS3. The Wii can be surprisingly fun, especially when you get a bunch of people together. I just wish they would have stuck with Nintendo Revolution instead of calling it the Wii. Apparently they didn't take into account the minds of the average American (or guy for that matter) when they named it.

Anyways, Nintendo is a good social gaming system and they have the audiences that the 360 and Playstation 3 don't have. (elderly and younger kids), which makes them a great console and those audiences should be their target audiences.

If I had kids, I would probably get a Wii. (all kids should get a Wii and stay the fuck off Halo 3.)


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a Wii. And it's not bad.

But the controls piss me off. Fuck fucking around with a remote and a joystick and a sensor bar and a "original" controller that's about as original and useful as a piece of shit. Give me a good solid, one piece controller that's attached with a cable to the box itself.

Wii games are for people who enjoy mindless fluff. You want fighting, war games, that kind of shit? Go for the 360. You won't regret it.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 8, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I have a Wii. And it's not bad.
> 
> But the controls piss me off. Fuck fucking around with a remote and a joystick and a sensor bar and a "original" controller that's about as original and useful as a piece of shit. Give me a good solid, one piece controller that's attached with a cable to the box itself.
> 
> Wii games are for people who enjoy mindless fluff. You want fighting, war games, that kind of shit? Go for the 360. You won't regret it.



Blanket statements are fun!


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 8, 2008)

Edited for more games I have enjoyed.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 8, 2008)

> while many of the games do suck in controls on First Person shooters that's because of the same old disrespect third party's have given in efforts to the console sense the Nintendo 64 days.


That's not exactly a selling point, really. It doesn't excuse nor dispense with the fact that these shooters are still rather bad in terms of controls.

Again, the best way to figure out whether you want the console or not is to take a look at the games available and see what people are saying about it. If possible, rent one of those games and take it to a friend's house. Or, barring that, see about renting a Wii console, if any places still do that sort of thing. I promise you that you'll have a lot of fun for the first while you have your Wii. What happens after that, though, depends largely on your taste in the types of games available, and the overall quality of those games. This is why I kept my X-Box 360 and upgraded my PC instead of keeping the Wii - The Wii was gathering dust because there wasn't anything that I truly wanted to play on the system that I hadn't either already played to death or were party games that, upon several of my friends returning to school abroad, became useless. Your experience may vary.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2008)

I say yes, especially because of the Virtual Console. A lot of NES, SNES, N64, Gensis, TG-16 games on there...


----------



## Lukar (Sep 8, 2008)

The Wii is a good buy... if you know what games to get and what games NOT to get. For example:

*GET*
- Super Smash Bros. Brawl
- Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
- Okami
- Super Mario Galaxy
- Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock

*DON'T GET*

- Carnival Games
- Mario Party (Whatever number it is)
- Soulcalibur Legends
- Link's Crossbow Training (You don't NEED the Wii Zapper for ANYTHING)
- Ultimate Duck Hunting


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2008)

Lukar said:


> *DON'T GET*
> 
> - Carnival Games
> - Mario Party (Whatever number it is)
> ...




Mario Kart Wii. The AI cheats like a MF'er.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 8, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Mario Kart Wii. The AI cheats like a MF'er.



I actually like MKW. =3 Yeah, the AI's too good, but have you played it online? It rawks. ^^


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 8, 2008)

It's 50/50. Besides of a few games, the library isn't that great if you don't include what you can get off of the virtual console.


----------



## mikewolfskin (Sep 8, 2008)

Runefox said:


> That's not exactly a selling point, really. It doesn't excuse nor dispense with the fact that these shooters are still rather bad in terms of controls.



That's truthful, I wasn't necessarily trying to sell Wii on MP3 alone. In some ways Wii has impresses me in it's new controller and in other ways it's lack of games at time periods disappoints me. And this is coming from me the Nintendo loving bastard who stayed in line 24 hours ahead of time all night and day to get a Wii and be number one in line in my town.

Just a quick note Wii Motion Plus is coming out soon which is said to give the controller 1 to 1 controls. Sword swing and Gun movement will only get better using this support item packed in with Wii Sports 2 for free. A lot of company have already pleaded there support for the devices 1 to 1 movements.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Mario Kart Wii. The AI cheats like a MF'er.


errr what?
they cheat? never noticed that...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> errr what?
> they cheat? never noticed that...



Aye, first usually a Blue Spiny Shell, then a Red Shell, then another racer crashes into you (sometimes knocking you off the course and into thin air). You literally can go from 1st to 12th place in ONE LAP, especially on 150cc levels.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 9, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Aye, first usually a Blue Spiny Shell, then a Red Shell, then another racer crashes into you (sometimes knocking you off the course and into thin air). You literally can go from 1st to 12th place in ONE LAP, especially on 150cc levels.


that's what I call bad luck :???:


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 9, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> that's what I call bad luck :???:



More like "rubberband AI". While it does keep you from building too much of a lead, it also penalizes you for actually leading. While I understand that the AI will do anything to keep you from leading, doing a triple combo like that is not very fair, since you often have no way to defend yourself.


----------



## MZK49o1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just my $0.02, the Wii is a pretty solid console, sure the nunchuck takes some getting used to, but it has some pretty solid titles[such as the ones already mentioned], The Godfather and Mario Strikers are pretty fun to play as well.  The only real downside to the Wii is the overall lack of games for it.  It's basically a fancy white box that no one really wants to spend the time in making/properly converting games for it.  I would honestly wait a good few months or so before buying it, just to wait and see if there's anything exciting to be released.   Otherwise it'll be an expensive toy that you only really bring out when you have people over.

As for the PS3, I don't really understand all the hate generated towards it?  I don't own one myself, but I have friends that do and they honestly swear by them.  The only real problem is that it was rediculously expensive when it was launched and because it was so pricey, not a lot of people have them, so not a lot of people are really developing games.  And at least it doesn't have the hardware issues like the 360[my favorite console, despite mine dying within a year].


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 9, 2008)

Meh. I believe ps3 better...I got an xbox and my bro's GF gotta wii...I never really liked the wii... Ps3 is the way to go.


----------



## nurematsu (Sep 9, 2008)

if you liked the mario games, I'd suggest Mario Galaxy. That's a pretty good one, and worthy of being a true sequel to Mario 64. I would also recommend the Metroid Prime series and Super Paper Mario. Plus there's always the virtual console for the old games (n64, snes, nes, genesis, neogeo...) and WiiWare for a variety of new games.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought the Wii was going to be my most favorite thing... honestly I haven't turned the little bugger on until a week after SSBB was released. I have so many god damn games for this system, bought so many roms on the online shop too. The novelty wore off. I couldn't get over the horrid graphics, the games where you need to wave the wiimote around like a mad man, and the bucket load of shovelware made for the system. 

I'm a Sony-fag... I use my PS3 daily and my xbox on the rare occassion, but I never touch the Wii. I contemplated selling it but it just looks so pretty next to my PS3 and 360 :3


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 10, 2008)

MZK49o1 said:


> The only real downside to the Wii is the overall lack of games for it.  It's basically a fancy white box that no one really wants to spend the time in making/properly converting games for it.  I would honestly wait a good few months or so before buying it, just to wait and see if there's anything exciting to be released.  Otherwise it'll be an expensive toy that you only really bring out when you have people over.





> As for the PS3, I don't really understand all the hate generated towards it?



oh my god


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Mirka said:


> I thought the Wii was going to be my most favorite thing... honestly I haven't turned the little bugger on until a week after SSBB was released. I have so many god damn games for this system, bought so many roms on the online shop too. The novelty wore off. I couldn't get over the horrid graphics, the games where you need to wave the wiimote around like a mad man, and the bucket load of shovelware made for the system.
> 
> I'm a Sony-fag... I use my PS3 daily and my xbox on the rare occassion, but I never touch the Wii. I contemplated selling it but it just looks so pretty next to my PS3 and 360 :3



Your a graphics whore and thus any and all viewpoints you state will be tainted. Your also crying about shovelware when you not only can avoid it, but never even look it's way.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 10, 2008)

MZK49o1 said:


> As for the PS3, I don't really understand all the hate generated towards it?  I don't own one myself, but I have friends that do and they honestly swear by them.  The only real problem is that it was rediculously expensive when it was launched and because it was so pricey, not a lot of people have them, so not a lot of people are really developing games.  And at least it doesn't have the hardware issues like the 360[my favorite console, despite mine dying within a year].



-A system launch rivaled only by the Saturn's 'Saturnday' in terms of sheer failure. At least they didn't so piss off the retailers that they shipped all Playstation brand hardware and software back to Sony, i'll give you that.

-Still the most costly system on the market, cost has yet to largely justify the means, games still not there on the level of the 360.

-Changing SKU's that are imposable to keep up on while at the same time stripping out features. A retailer's -nightmare- when trying to explain to possible PS2 owners looking to step up. 

-Typical Sony idiotic PR heads, ignorable to the masses, yet pissing off the core.

-The Death of Backwards Compatibility, something Sony made a 144 point bullet point front selling point with the PS2.

-"Rumble is Last Gen"

-2nd HMDI port? Router Features? Maybe in the PSX2, but in the PS3? Newp.

-PSN still not a suitable rival for Live.

-Trophies half supported.

-Firmware updates randomly break or brick PS3's.

-Crossed messages which still shows even the folks in charge of SCEA AND SCEE can't decide if they are going to focus on the games or Blu-Ray, which is the Laserdisc of the late 2000's, just with a higher adoption rate.

-So future proofed that it's cost them 3.5 billion dollars in losses from PS3 launch and have no hope of breaking even till mid 2009. Meanwhile the 360 now makes profit and the Wii has made Nintendo 3.5 billion dollars in sales so far.

-Harder to develop for, resulting in PS3 ports being canceled or dragging way behind 360 development.

-Most costly development kit on the market.

-PSN least friendly to 'basement' and small party developers, compared to WiiWare and XNA.

-Controllers are junk if battery goes, due to built in rechargeable battery, taking apart a DS3, replacing the battery (Which last time I checked, due to the type, size and spec cost almost as much as a new controller) and getting it back together completely not a trial for those who don't know what they are doing.

-Controllers still randomly unsync themselves, can not be resynced without resetting software or PS3. Still not fixed completely.

-BC likely scrapped due to Sony wanting to re-sell PS2 games as DLC after seeing profit reports from Nintendo.

-Seems to have completely forgotten the basic 'razor blade' model when it comes to hardware, instead mutated into bulky 'set top media box' beast in effort to head off Microsoft.

-Sixaxis still remains more and more like a late development afterthought, poorly supported, when supported, underwhelming, (Heavenly Sword) or complete shit (Lair)
best use of features sleeper-hit game (Folklore).

-PS3 Blu-ray drives starting to fail in small numbers, not RROD level yet, possibly due to poor launch system adoption rate.


That's some of the reasons.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 10, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Your a graphics whore and thus any and all viewpoints you state will be tainted. Your also crying about shovelware when you not only can avoid it, but never even look it's way.



I am a graphics whore. *shrugs* I see nothing wrong with that. 
...and shovelware is hard to avoid when you go to a store and try to pick out a decent game for the thing.


----------



## Foxstar (Sep 10, 2008)

Mirka said:


> I am a graphics whore. *shrugs* I see nothing wrong with that.
> ...and shovelware is hard to avoid when you go to a store and try to pick out a decent game for the thing.



If you don't see anything wrong with being a graphics whore, then I can't help you.

And shovelware is disgustingly easy to avoid. Make a list of the games you want. Read reviews. Do your research. Use Gamefly. There is no cause, no reason to bitch about shovelware as if it will break out of the glass case, take your money and force you to take it home. You learn to avoid shovelware, every system is loaded with it, and the PS2 is the king of it all.


----------



## Aurali (Sep 10, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Ps3 is the way to go.



Why?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 11, 2008)

I own a wii, and truthfully, if you don't care about SSBB, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, Metroid Prime or any of the mainstream games, get a 360.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 11, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> If you don't see anything wrong with being a graphics whore, then I can't help you.
> 
> And shovelware is disgustingly easy to avoid. Make a list of the games you want. Read reviews. Do your research. Use Gamefly. There is no cause, no reason to bitch about shovelware as if it will break out of the glass case, take your money and force you to take it home. You learn to avoid shovelware, every system is loaded with it, and the PS2 is the king of it all.



Looking past graphics and sheer amount of crap games out there for the Wii, I *did* enjoy SSBB, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, Galaxy, and to some extent Zelda. I must admit though, my gaming library for the Wii is about double compared to both for what I have for the xbox and ps3 combined. The novelty wore off fast though and what brings me back to the PS3 is Warhawk and blu-ray.  It's all personal prefrence, and if you love your Wii good for you; I just lost my interest in it.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 11, 2008)

as much as i love the wii:  fuck mario kart, for reals


----------



## AlexX (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> as much as i love the wii:  fuck mario kart, for reals


I never played it, but I can already say I'll miss the teaming up in Double Dash... I drive as WeeGee, my sister blew people off the roads as Toadette, some fun times...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I never played it, but I can already say I'll miss the teaming up in Double Dash... I drive as WeeGee, my sister blew people off the roads as Toadette, some fun times...



Rent MKW before you buy. Trust me on that.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I have a Wii. And it's not bad.
> 
> But the controls piss me off. Fuck fucking around with a remote and a joystick and a sensor bar and a "original" controller that's about as original and useful as a piece of shit. Give me a good solid, one piece controller that's attached with a cable to the box itself.
> 
> Wii games are for people who enjoy mindless fluff. You want fighting, war games, that kind of shit? Go for the 360. You won't regret it.



Sounds like you're into Red Steel. And it's funny that you mention a 360, since the controller did away with that "cable". xD

I myself have No More Heroes, NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, Mario Kart Wii, Brawl, Twilight Princess, Super Paper Mario, Mario Strikers Charged, Mario Galaxy (see a trend?), and Okami, and the thing is a blast. The upcoming games look sweet too.^^ Upcoming games? Yes, WII HAVE THEM.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Sounds like you're into Red Steel. And it's funny that you mention a 360, since the controller did away with that "cable". xD
> 
> I myself have No More Heroes, NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, Mario Kart Wii, Brawl, Twilight Princess, Super Paper Mario, Mario Strikers Charged, Mario Galaxy (see a trend?), and Okami, and the thing is a blast. The upcoming games look sweet too.^^ Upcoming games? Yes, WII HAVE THEM.



Animal Crossing Wii
Harvest Moon Wii


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

^Tales: Dawn of the New World
de Blob
Deadly Creatures
MadWorld
Mushroom Men
SPRay
Kore
Monster Lab
Some other game that's slipped my geekdar.


----------



## AlexX (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> I myself have No More Heroes, NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, Mario Kart Wii, Brawl, Twilight Princess, Super Paper Mario, Mario Strikers Charged, Mario Galaxy (see a trend?), and Okami, and the thing is a blast.


Nobody ever has Radiant Dawn... T.T Oh wait, the game is hard as heck... And Gamespot gave it a 6.0 because it didn't have Mii support. That probably explains it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Nobody ever has Radiant Dawn... T.T Oh wait, the game is hard as heck... And Gamespot gave it a 6.0 because it didn't have Mii support. That probably explains it.



Dude, RD has been on my to-get list forever. NiGHTS I mostly got because it was fifteen bucks, and Mario Kart I have because it was a "surprise". I heard it's really good and I want it. Badly.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 11, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Dude, RD has been on my to-get list forever. NiGHTS I mostly got because it was fifteen bucks, and Mario Kart I have because it was a "surprise". I heard it's really good and I want it. Badly.



GET RADIANT DAWN. NOW. It's my favorite FE game for a reason.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Nobody ever has Radiant Dawn... T.T Oh wait, the game is hard as heck... And Gamespot gave it a 6.0 because it didn't have Mii support. That probably explains it.


Radiant Dawn is awesome!!! <3<3<3 It's my second favorite game on the Wii.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 11, 2008)

I really like the discussion on what games are good, and that's important, but the main point of the topic is discussing whether or not the Wii is worth buying considering my gaming preferences.

Thanks for everyone's opinions so far!


----------



## Vore Writer (Sep 11, 2008)

If you have an extra 275 dollars to spend, go for it if you're interested. If not, oh well. You're not missing a whole lot.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> I really like the discussion on what games are good, and that's important, but the main point of the topic is discussing whether or not the Wii is worth buying considering my gaming preferences.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's opinions so far!


Right, right, sorry. It's just that when Fire Emblem popped up, I couldn't hold in my inner fanboy. =P 

Well... I may be a little bias, but I think the Wii's well worth the money. It has some great games, like Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess. Plus you can play Gamecube games on it as well as download games from the Virtual Console. Also, the controllers are pretty easy to use; you don't really have to stand up or swing your arms like crazy for most of the games.

However, judging from the games you like, the Wii might not be for you. There's not too many good realistic, mature games on it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2008)

SirRob said:


> However, judging from the games you like, the Wii might not be for you. There's not too many good realistic, mature games on it.



The Godfather: Blackhand Edition
Scarface: The World Is Your's
Manhunt 2
Driver: Parallel Lines
Red Steel (Okay, maybe not)
Zelda: Twilight Princess


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

SirRob said:


> Radiant Dawn is awesome!!! <3<3<3 It's my second favorite game on the Wii.



how similar is it to path of radiance
because path of radiance was _really bad_


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> how similar is it to path of radiance
> because path of radiance was _really bad_


 
Both games were awesome to me. Soren was my favorite character!


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Both games were awesome to me. Soren was my favorite character!



1.  this is not answering my question
2.  PoR made me want to kill myself


----------



## AlexX (Sep 12, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> how similar is it to path of radiance
> because path of radiance was _really bad_


Well, what was bad about Path of Radiance? If you hated stuff like permadeath and having to manage your finances and weaponry, that kind of stuff is staples for the series. You should avoid FE in that case.

However, if the map designs and storyline were what disappointed you, Radiant Dawn is a huge improvement in that aspect. The game is about 45 chapters seperated into 4 story arcs, the 4th letting you mix and match all your available units into three teams of your choice (so it feels more like you're controlling an actual army).


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> The Godfather: Blackhand Edition
> Scarface: The World Is Your's
> Manhunt 2
> Driver: Parallel Lines
> ...


Half of those are on multiple consoles, or at least that's what Gamefaqs told me. As for Legend of Zelda... I don't think that would qualify as a mature game.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 13, 2008)

If you already have a playstation 2 or 3 then yes a great buy but if you don't then you should buy one of the two before your Wii. Reason the Wii focuses on younger players(kids) then it does on the older so you'll run out of interesting games to play. playstation on the other hand has many games for all spectrums of gaming but thats just my 2 cents on the metter big Nintendo fan though.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Well, what was bad about Path of Radiance? If you hated stuff like permadeath and having to manage your finances and weaponry, that kind of stuff is staples for the series. You should avoid FE in that case.


played the two GBA FE's


> However, if the map designs and storyline were what disappointed you, Radiant Dawn is a huge improvement in that aspect. The game is about 45 chapters seperated into 4 story arcs, the 4th letting you mix and match all your available units into three teams of your choice (so it feels more like you're controlling an actual army).



that and the UI, the fact it was a console game, the controls, the characters

pretty much everything was off for me

oh also the combat animation made me want to die


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> playstation on the other hand *has many games* for all spectrums of gaming



Ahahahah. Sorry, no. Just no. Yes, I have a PS3. No, they don't have that many games (especially compared to that little bastard the 360). I nearly cry every time I walk into EB.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 20, 2008)

ShadowKnuckles said:


> Ahahahah. Sorry, no. Just no. Yes, I have a PS3. No, they don't have that many games (especially compared to that little bastard the 360). I nearly cry every time I walk into EB.



I wasn't just talking about the PS3 I also said PS2 which does have a lot of games and the 360 sucks I hate Microsoft and will never buy a product from them ever.


----------

